# Old Threads on our forum



## Seattleoperafan (Mar 24, 2013)

Like most of my interests, I am very isolated in my fanaticism. I find a lot of enjoyment reading old threads in this forum but have found the search feature lacking. What works for me is to go to Google, type '' search: talkclassical: " and then your topic. It is very useful and the results are better organized. Some of you have said wonderful things in past posts that i have forgotten about. When I feel there is no one else interested in a golden age singer I can find years old posts about them from you people that make me feel like I am not so isolated. Thanks.


----------



## Helgi (Dec 27, 2019)

Agreed, there's so much valuable stuff buried in here, I spend a lot of time reading through old TC threads. I can usually find a nice long discussion on whatever I happen to be exploring.

What I use on Google is "site:talkclassical.com _something something something_"

ETA: the historical Wagner recordings thread is like comfort food to me


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

Seattleoperafan said:


> Like most of my interests, I am very isolated in my fanaticism. I find a lot of enjoyment reading old threads in this forum but have found the search feature lacking. What works for me is to go to Google, type '' search: talkclassical: " and then your topic. It is very useful and the results are better organized. Some of you have said wonderful things in past posts that i have forgotten about. When I feel there is no one else interested in a golden age singer I can find years old posts about them from you people that make me feel like I am not so isolated. Thanks.


Here's one Seattleoperafan

Historic Opera Singers - Arias, Duets, and Ensembles of the Day Calendar...


----------



## Woodduck (Mar 17, 2014)

Seattleoperafan said:


> Like most of my interests, I am very isolated in my fanaticism. I find a lot of enjoyment reading old threads in this forum but have found the search feature lacking. What works for me is to go to Google, type '' search: talkclassical: " and then your topic. It is very useful and the results are better organized. Some of you have said wonderful things in past posts that i have forgotten about. When I feel there is no one else interested in a golden age singer I can find years old posts about them from you people that make me feel like I am not so isolated. Thanks.


Great solution to the search problem. ANYTHING better than TC's search function, which I gave up on ages ago, qualifies as "great."


----------



## schigolch (Jun 26, 2011)

I'm fine with TC search function, it works well for me.


----------



## The Conte (May 31, 2015)

Oh, I'm not the only one doing that then!

It can be really useful to read old threads about the various recordings of a particular opera.

N.


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

schigolch said:


> I'm fine with TC search function, it works well for me.


Maybe you can give us some tips on how to make it work.


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

SixFootScowl said:


> Maybe you can give us some tips on how to make it work.


Just bookmark / subscribe them, try to remember who started them, just my two cents


----------



## schigolch (Jun 26, 2011)

SixFootScowl said:


> Maybe you can give us some tips on how to make it work.


Sure, please tell me what you want to find, and I will tell you how I would search. It's possible that you need to do much more complicated searchs that I do, and this is the reason why the forum search functions is not working for you. Let's find out.


----------

